# internet explorer



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Yesterday morning when I turned my computer on it started updating. Now when I get into internet explorer, it bombs out on me. It will get to a web site and when you try to click on anything, nothing happens. It is just dead. How can I fix that? It happens about 90 percent of the time. I have to close the tab then go back into the site. I can not close the tab by Xing it out. I have to right click to close it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm not sure what's up with your particular problem, but Internet Explorer is a diminished product. It will soon be unsupported & obsolete. Time to move on.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

When IE started doing that today, I switched to FireFox. It was already on my computer but I never used it. I am transfer my favorites one by one to it. I find it is a lot better than IE. When ever I was on IE and had two or three pages open, when I would go back to one of the others, I would always have to refresh the page. Thanks Nevada


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

When you start using Firefox, be sure to install Add Block Plus, No Script, and Do Not Track Me


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Murby said:


> When you start using Firefox, be sure to install Add Block Plus, No Script, and Do Not Track Me


How would I go about doing this?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> How would I go about doing this?


First, Click the Tools drop-down menu and select Add-ons. If you don't see the drop-down menus then do a ctrl-shift-a. Now search for the various add-ons, one at a time, in the search box in the upper right and install them.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

When I do a search on each one, there are so many to choose from. I don't know which ones are the best. Would you suggest the ones I should have.

I found this. Is this one of the suggestions?

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblocker-ultimate/?src=cb-dl-hotness


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> When I do a search on each one, there are so many to choose from. I don't know which ones are the best. Would you suggest the ones I should have.


Of those mentioned the only one I use is Adblock PLus. There's only one called Adblock Plus. The icon looks like a stop sign.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Of those mentioned the only one I use is Adblock PLus. There's only one called Adblock Plus. *The icon looks like a stop sign.*


With a picture of a hand on it, saying STOP. LOL At least that is the Mac version of Adblock. I Love It~


----------

